# Doubt



## 0413anonymous (Dec 19, 2018)

When I try change the logo, after I reboot the OS for see the changes, do not change it.


----------



## Beastie7 (Dec 19, 2018)

FreeBSD 12 uses Lua for it's bootloader.


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 19, 2018)

Both are still present but Lua is default. I believe there is a setting to use forth instead.


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 19, 2018)

I am wrong. Looks like you need some custom settings to compile it with forth;
WITH_FORTH=yes
WITHOUT_LOADER_LUA=yes


----------



## SirDice (Dec 19, 2018)

Try setting loader_logo in /boot/loader.conf. The different logos should be available with the new LUA loader too. The loader_logo is the correct way to change it, even with the 'old' Forth loader.


----------

